# Spencer Lake



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Anyone been over to the lake to take a look? I would think the ice would be good by this weekend. Should be some good panfish in there since the big winter kill 3 years ago. Anyone open water fish it this year?


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

BassMagic said:


> Anyone been over to the lake to take a look? I would think the ice would be good by this weekend. Should be some good panfish in there since the big winter kill 3 years ago. Anyone open water fish it this year?


I checked it out today. Spud bar says roughly 2-3 inches no sign of any body being on the ice yet. Lot of shacky looking spots. Fished it open water this spring caught some gills and all had parasites in them. lots of little black spots. Didn't chance eating them.


----------



## wingshooter123 (Jan 20, 2012)

2 to3 now , should be good by Saturday. I did fair on gills in the spring


----------



## swedish nipple (Jan 3, 2014)

Ill be out there saturday.... In a cabellas popup & 2 sleds ..... stop by and say hi.
Probably check out Wellington Upground in the evening also... cant get out of work before dark this week to check...


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

swedish nipple said:


> Ill be out there saturday.... In a cabellas popup & 2 sleds ..... stop by and say hi.
> Probably check out Wellington Upground in the evening also... cant get out of work before dark this week to check...


I checked Wellington Upground on Tuesday and we lost all the ice from the warm temps last week. It's starting to freeze the the corner by the ramp as of Tuesday.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Good 5inches


----------



## wingshooter123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Will stop by while I'm out there


----------



## swedish nipple (Jan 3, 2014)

well sounds like plans have changed the group wants to make the hour drive to east harbor 
might not be the best choice from the reports but thats where ill be


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Have fun be safe. My buddy pulled a 1 man limit on perch at a local res. That’s we’re were going in the am


----------



## rjretrieval (Sep 22, 2014)

joe01 said:


> Have fun be safe. My buddy pulled a 1 man limit on perch at a local res. That’s we’re were going in the am


Again this is a Spencer lake thread, did any body fish it today??


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow internet police have fun be safe.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

joe01 said:


> Have fun be safe. My buddy pulled a 1 man limit on perch at a local res. That’s we’re were going in the am


Same res was good last time we had ice for a couple weeks until the bucket brigades showed up.


----------

